# We Have Lift Off



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well she came downstairs about half an hour ago, straight into her cage, eyes wide open, short breaths  so hopefully next time i post it will be with kitten news x


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

oh fingers crossed all goes smoothly
xxx
keep us informed
x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

good luck x


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats soooooooooooooooo exciting, fingers crossed here for you, keep us posted,xxx..


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

keep us posted, hope you have kitten news soon

D xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

good luck mum! :thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a quickie, still no babies! She's got up for something to eat, still doesnt look a happy girl though. Got a feeling its going to be a long night, just off to make a coffee and have a ciggie while she's eating, i want to leave her to it but everytime i move from the cage she wants to follow me x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawww - sweet girl just wants your moral support then. Hope its an easy, hassle free birth. Looking forward to reading some good news later.


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

Pickles Mummy said:


> Just a quickie, still no babies! She's got up for something to eat, still doesnt look a happy girl though. Got a feeling its going to be a long night, just off to make a coffee and have a ciggie while she's eating, i want to leave her to it but everytime i move from the cage she wants to follow me x


aww bless, get a quick bru and a ciggie while you can, keep us updated, good luck new mummy x


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

Pickles Mummy said:


> Just a quickie, still no babies! She's got up for something to eat, still doesnt look a happy girl though. Got a feeling its going to be a long night, just off to make a coffee and have a ciggie while she's eating, i want to leave her to it but everytime i move from the cage she wants to follow me x


I didn't know cats smoked?!!?(lol) Better ring the News of the World as well.

Seriously, good luck with the birth.
Piccies asap!!!!


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

We have our first baby


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

we have two now


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

god she's quick, number three is here x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

congratulations - hope mum & babys are safe and well (including anymore that arrive)


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

she is quick. that fast is she able to clean them all or are you having to help?

good luck for any that are remining. 

xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

she's done them all herself, i'm just sitting with tea and the laptop making sure she's ok, they all look dark so not sure of colours yet :smile5:


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

fantastic news!!! am sat ere grinning!!! good luck with any more. am thinking about you all there!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Pickles Mummy said:


> she's done them all herself, i'm just sitting with tea and the laptop making sure she's ok, they all look dark so not sure of colours yet :smile5:


aww cleaver girl. bless her


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw congratulations - keep the updates coming

D xx


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Number four has just arrived, she's doing so well, i'm so proud


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

goodness, she is quick! congrats for so far!


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

we've got 5, all the others are feeding, she's doing so well, i still havent had to interfere at all x


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like someones in a hurry lool!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

She was so quick - congratulations!!! Cant wait to see them all - do you think there are any more to come??


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

sorry for so many updates, i got a bit excited  thanks for everyones replies and support, it was good to feel i wasnt alone lol, I think we're done at 5, had a feel of her tum and cant feel any lumps, she's quite happily washing and feeding now , i've had a look at them, they're all dark but can see at least 2 tabbies now they've dried out x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw 5 babies - well done to mummy cat doing it all by herself! 

How will you pull yourself away from them:001_wub:

D x


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

deedeedee said:


> Aw 5 babies - well done to mummy cat doing it all by herself!
> 
> How will you pull yourself away from them:001_wub:
> 
> D x


I know, i just keep looking at them, can see it being a long night so she's not alone.


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

so i was wrong, number six has just been born lol


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

5 is a good, healthy number! well done mummy, and congrats to you too!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Pickles Mummy said:


> so i was wrong, number six has just been born lol


 aw 6 bubbas

D x


----------



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2009)

scrap the last message lol. 6 omg, u lucky lady!


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awwww wow 6
congratulations
xxx:smile5:


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just had another feel and I'm not sure but i think i can still feel a lump in her tummy, i dont feel it everytime i feel her but theres definately something there, does that sound right for feeling a kitten? x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Pickles Mummy said:


> Just had another feel and I'm not sure but i think i can still feel a lump in her tummy, i dont feel it everytime i feel her but theres definately something there, does that sound right for feeling a kitten? x


sounds like a number 7 to me you'll find out pretty soon with the speed shes going!!!

congrats on the other 6!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the six so far!!! Can't wait for pictures. Well done mummy :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm a bit worried about the 6th kitten, how do i attatch pics to show you what i mean when i explain it? x


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure if this will work but hopefully this is mum and babies


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to you and the mum. I do hope you get help for kitten number 6 soon, poor thing.  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

whats up with kittie 6?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet little kitties. what's the problem with number 6? hope he/she is ok.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations - hope number 6 is okay.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a link to kitten number 6,

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/32001-can-anyone-help-please.html


----------

